# I've got the gheenoe bug and need info



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.microskiff.com/media/lt25_17.2134/

1. I personally loved the LT25 model. Had all the essentials and was set up to get me in the shallow, tight areas. Surprisingly stable for their width but could be sensitive to weight shifts.
2. I have only owned an LT25. In my opinion, its the best entry level skiff in the Gheenoe family.
3. others on here may have some experience with previous models. You can also google and visit the Gheenoe website forum. 
4. Check out Gheenoe forum: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/
https://www.microskiff.com/media/lt25_17.2134/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Take your time , A good used "Classic" is your best bet

Lt's are usually "over rigged" and over priced
When I have one I sell a Classic for $1625 

I found a 14' "Boston Whaler" Clone for cheap
can't wait to run it and compare it to the gheenoe

Wait until after "boating season" prices will drop 

Also call Gheenoe.net and see if they have any "Blems" ( No warranty though)


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Your best bet is to actually wet test different models, the classic and lt25 are going to be the most stable, however if your looking used a classic is the only way to go. I personally dont think any of their models are very stable and they do not take a chop well at all, so be prepared to get wet. I wouldnt have any issue running their older models (70's - 90's) but if you are to look at one, look for rotten transoms, and any thin spots of glass, especially on the bottom as many people will try to run these things in 3-4 inches of water and they get torn up easily.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The LT25 is mind-blowingly stable. I have no Sea Legs, whatsoever, and I walk around the LT like it's dry land. 

Two guys fly casting simultaneously never even rock the boat when I'm out with a buddy. Everyone always says "Gheenoes are remarkably stable" and it's difficult to overstate how true that is. You'll be amazed.

As long as you appoint it sensibly you can keep it very reasonably priced. 

I can definitely echo the sentiments above that most of the pre-owned LT market will be rigged to the 9's and therefore pretty expensive - and usually have a motor 10 years older than the hull. Definitely price out a new one on the site and really question every option prior to adding it to the pricing tool. You'll be surprised how much cheaper a simple new hull is vs super rigged pre-owned models on CL.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The 15'4 is the most popular model, simply because it's been around for eons and there are thousands that have been built. But the Classic and LT25 are far more stable, just as fast, and handle bigger water better. A 15'4 is basically unsafe for saltwater fishing anything other than creeks. Forget about crossing bays or big water. In fact, with any Gheenoe crossing big water is questionable. I've run a Classic up to 7 miles offshore and in bigger seas than you really ought to mess with and lived to tell the tale but there are just so many better options to me especially for a guy in your situation. There are cheaper, drier, and more stable options. I think you should continue your search for jon boats with 25-70 horsepower. No smaller than 14 feet length 48 inch width beam (measured at the bottom.) That combo is cheap, easily available, and versatile. But not glamorous. Alternatively a CArolina Skiff style boat may work for you too.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Had an lt 25 great light stable prob the most fun I’ve had on the water . That said I would look hard at a small used skiff even a whaler . They are pretty limited in any kind of chop. I got very comfortable with mine and pushed the limits a time or two . However now there are many times I’m on the skiff and think this would suck on the lt . I had mine custom built by Gheenoe and that’s very cool but not to over simplify ,they are what they are and aren’t what they aren’t . With a growing son and the open water you can run there I would just really look hard at smaller but much more capable boats . Say something like Jon’s , whalers , key west 1520/1720 , Mitzi’s, mako 17 , aquasport 17 , lappy redfisher would be great boat , the list goes on and on ... budget can be an issue but if your patient deals are there . If in the end your sure it’s a Gheenoe I would look for an older lt25 . The def have benefits no doubt, and a cult following . Just limiting if only boat . Mine was a second rig so I had other options. Something to think about . Good luck


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have owned Gheenoes since the early 80's and still have my first 13' Lowsider. Currently the Gheenoe that I use the most is a 2007 LT25. I have owned this boat since 2010 and it has held together well. I have used the LT25 from the Keys to the Panhandle of Florida and through a lot of Georgia. Most of my fishing has been done in tidal creeks fishing artificials and fly fishing for snook, tarpon, redfish, trout and flounder. On perfect days I will take it in bays and off the beach to fish for bigger game. I have used the LT25 to carry lots of equipment for camping including trips on the 99 mile Wilderness Waterway through the Everglades. Other trips with the LT25 have included shark tooth and fossil hunting on the Peace River and exploring the Okefenokee Swamp. Is it the perfect boat for all occasions, no, but it has a lot of versatility to it and it is the boat I use the most out of my 6 other watercraft.

The Classic is also a great hull but I like the LT25 better because it has a drier ride because of the pointed bow. The Classic has a flat nose on the bow that will throw up more spray and I fish in the winter and I want to be as dry as possible. As the previous posted mentioned you will find that Classics on the used market are less expensive. I would not hesitate at all in buying a used Gheenoe, like I said I own one that is 36 years old. The main thing to look out for on the hull like others have already said is the condition of the transom. Even if the transom is rotted it can be fixed but the price should be adjusted for it.

For fly fishing I would recommend a raised front and rear deck and a tiller set up. With your spinal cord injury you may need a steering wheel set up but I recommend tiller because of the ease of use and less things to break. Even though the front raised deck is only raised a foot it will help your visability for sight fishing and give you a place to put your battery up front to balance weight. If you don't want to spend the money for the raised front deck you can either get a casting platform made or use a cooler to stand on. I stand on my rear deck when I am driving the boat and I like that because I can see better in the creeks that I am running in. I also have a casting platform attached to my rear deck that I sit on during long hauls and then I use it to pole the boat from. You can get a poling platform put on an LT25 but for me at 58 I don't want to take the chance of falling off. With a rear deck you can put your gas (I have a 6 gallon portable tank) and store life jackets under it. My other recommendation is not to get a center box. I like having more open room to move around the boat.

I have had good dealings with both Custom Gheenoe and Gheenoe Manufacturing if you go the new route. Of the 3 Gheenoes I have owned I bought 2 used and 1 new.

Before you buy any boat try and get a test drive in that model to make sure it is the right boat for you.

As for stability here is a link to a video of my boat in the ocean and you can judge for yourself:





Here is a video I did last year at the 2017 Rally. There were over 50 different boats and you can get a lot of ideas on options that are available.





If you go to my YouTube channel you can see many more videos of the LT25 in action. Good luck with your decision and let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

You really should stay with Jon boat or a j14 Carolina skiff for st marks, AP bay and O bay. Big water to cross. I have seen folks in classic and lt 25 headed towards turkey pt turn around before getting out of AP and go fish somewhere else. Mashes sand ramp across to bald pt can be a adventure with wrong wind.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's see.. Over the last 35 years or so, I've owned 3 Carolina Skiffs (14,16,17) all the older style with the flat front. 2 Gheenoes (Classic and NMZ) and three tinnys. 1648 Lowe; 1652 G3; and 1756 Lowe... all were semi-V styles.

As far as stability, the Carolina Skiffs were the most stable, and also were the heaviest...to ride in, tow and launch, and rode the hardest in chop.

The tinnys were next on the stability front, and took the waves by far the best. Also were easy to tow and launch.

The Gheenoes were, to this old, fat, tall guy, a boat that wouldn't turn over, but that I might fall out of ...at any time. I loved their ability to run almost as skinny as the 5 kayaks that I owned in that time period, but, while standing, fishing and generally running, they were short-sided (gunnels) and very lightweight. Good for poling but not for safety IMHO.

At age 78, I have the utmost confidence that I am safest in my current two tinnys. Your money, your call.
richg99

p.s. my needs are not your needs, so take my comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

_*I have the utmost confidence that I am safest in my current two tinnys. Your money, your call.
richg99 Yup ...

*_I will do a heads up comparison between the "Whaler" Clone the Tinny and a gheenoe ..._*

Keep in mind a nice Tinny rated for 30 Horsepower can be had for about 1K  an Lt with NO freeboard 5-12 K Do the math ... 
*_
That being said the 13 foot noe is a BLAST running SOLO with a 9.8 Hatsu on *small* rivers ...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

One thing to keep in mind is that most Carolina skiffs and wide jon boats are going to pound like hell, which may be unbearable for you. Most boats that are stable and ride well aren’t going to get into the creeks.

If you’ve got a reasonable budget, one of the smaller Pangas might suit your needs. If your budget is minimal like mine, I’d look for separate hulls and motors on Craigslist. It seems that once people combine the two they think it commands 3x the price. Something like this might work ok, bet you could get the package for $1,500 this weekend. 

https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/boat-and-trailer/6611060428.html

https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/yamaha-15-hp-2-stroke/6617104187.html

The better option is to get out on as many boats as you can and see how they feel. If you’re still recovering from your injury things will continue to get better as well.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

I love my LT25. I cannot fathom all the different configurations. I personally have the side console and love it. Crossing water isn't an issue for the most part (Naples area) but can get dicey with larger boats and Yachts not being respectful.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

flysalt060 said:


> You really should stay with Jon boat or a j14 Carolina skiff for st marks, AP bay and O bay. Big water to cross. I have seen folks in classic and lt 25 headed towards turkey pt turn around before getting out of AP and go fish somewhere else. Mashes sand ramp across to bald pt can be a adventure with wrong wind.


This is the first time I have seen a CS recommended for someone with a spinal cord injury. I normally recommend them to people I want to suffer a spinal cord injury.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I think the ads posted by Gatorgrizz is the right direction to go. Although that Yamaha 15 is overpriced IMHO. 
You can get by around this area with a shallow running flat bottom without getting beat up if you pick your days and go slow. Lots of close access to creeks and shallow flats without long boat rides.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

used gheenoes are often trouble...quite a few people "butcher" them up.
some of what I've seen - false decks made from "particle board"
transoms recored with 3m 5200,more particle board.repairs done with bondo - structural repairs/holes...the list continues...

personally,i would never recommend a used gheenoe to anyone.purchase new,if that's the road you choose to take 


Carolina skiff - if you're looking for stability

be cautious with Carolina skiffs too - people often punch holes in the deck,without properly sealing,causing a huge waterlog situation...also pay attention to how accessories are installed on Carolina skiff boats - these boats require a specific technique to secure fasteners.just drilling a hole and running a screw in will fail,in multiple ways....


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Danimal said:


> This post is for all of you that own or have owned a gheenoe or gheenoe style rig.
> 
> 1. What would you consider to be the popular model?
> 2. What would you consider to be the most versatile model?
> ...


The most popular is likely the 15’4. It’s basically a canoe on steroids. 

Versatility based on what factors? Areas you intend to fish? Number of people you intend to fish? Plan on hunting from the boat? Plan on family days using the boat? 

I have owned a 13, 15’4, and recently bought a LT25. I have ridden in a classic, oddly enough, with a full law enforcement gun belt and armor set on (the victim of a boat burglary used it as a tender). 

Older boats are usually serviceable but you need to look for transom issues, soft spots, cracks, etc. Really no different than any other 20-30 yr old boat.

With your issue of a spinal injury and wanting to fly-fish, I assume while standing, the answer is a LT25, Classic, or Super 16. The LT25 being my recommendation; however, there are some good deals on classics out there. Just make sure you look for a low deck of stability is of any real concern.

I have never been in a knock-off gheenoe.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Redbelly said:


> I think the ads posted by Gatorgrizz is the right direction to go. Although that Yamaha 15 is overpriced IMHO.
> You can get by around this area with a shallow running flat bottom without getting beat up if you pick your days and go slow. Lots of close access to creeks and shallow flats without long boat rides.


Yeah $800 is more in line but 10-25 hp 2-strokes sell the same day here all the time.

Going slow in a seaworthy boat is the key. There’s a lot of places up here where you’ve only got to cross 500 yards of open water to get up in the creeks, but if it starts blowing 15-20 when you’re back there it can be hairy getting back in something like a 1436 jon boat with low sides.

I’ve also found that despite the absolutely stellar looking tidal creeks up here, I catch far more fish on the flats and the bars. Probably 10:1.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd own another gheenoe only if it was stupid cheap. Gheenoe doesn't built boats like the others in the boat building industry. That's all I'm gonna say about that. I was removed from the trick my skiff group on FB for giving my opinion. The gheenoe army is everywhere LOL


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

ROE - I reckon everybody’s experience is different. I’ve owned three gheenoes and they’ve all done what I’ve asked them to do.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Yeah $800 is more in line but 10-25 hp 2-strokes sell the same day here all the time.
> 
> Going slow in a seaworthy boat is the key. There’s a lot of places up here where you’ve only got to cross 500 yards of open water to get up in the creeks, but if it starts blowing 15-20 when you’re back there it can be hairy getting back in something like a 1436 jon boat with low sides.
> 
> I’ve also found that despite the absolutely stellar looking tidal creeks up here, I catch far more fish on the flats and the bars. Probably 10:1.


I guess that depends on the time of year.
I for instance have had my biggest and best catches in creeks, and the mouths with a little on the flats.


----------



## Jsoo1 (Aug 29, 2018)

TysonC said:


> ROE - I reckon everybody’s experience is different. I’ve owned three gheenoes and they’ve all done what I’ve asked them to do.


@TysonC, how stable did you find the 13 vs 15'4 vs 15'6 classic?


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Let's see.. Over the last 35 years or so, I've owned 3 Carolina Skiffs (14,16,17) all the older style with the flat front. 2 Gheenoes (Classic and NMZ) and three tinnys. 1648 Lowe; 1652 G3; and 1756 Lowe... all were semi-V styles.
> 
> As far as stability, the Carolina Skiffs were the most stable, and also were the heaviest...to ride in, tow and launch, and rode the hardest in chop.
> 
> ...


Dumb question; are "tinnys" referring to aluminum jon boats?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

derf1865 said:


> Dumb question; are "tinnys" referring to aluminum jon boats?


Yep, at least that's how I've always taken it. Good thread. Currently using my sons 1960 13' Whaler packing a 30hp 2 smoke Merc. Saw them mentioned earlier in thread. Very seaworthy, but will pound you in a chop, slow down it isn't bad however. Very noisy with the cathedral like hull. Stable to fly fish on. Fun little boat, but really not configured right for my fly fishing wants and needs.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep. A tinny is an aluminum boat. I have no idea where that monicker originated, but it is pretty common.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WoW Too many "Projects" ! I need to get to work on the Whaler clone I will install an 18 hp 'hatsu and test it then she is for sale looks like $1625 BMT 

Then onto an Alumacraft Tunnel hull ....


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever own another Gheenoe due to wet harsh ride but in my opinion the Classic and LT25 boats were the most versatile. The 15'4 and 13 just have zero big water capabilities. I wouldn't say they're unstable boats, certainly much more stable than any flat back canoe, but they're slow and wet as hell. But they are the cheapest and most easily available on the used market and serve as a solid entry into skinny water fishing for most any budget. If you shop around you can usually find an older Classic for sale for under 2 grand and it will do a lot of things well.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

In the past I have fished all over the St Marks to Lanark/Carrabelle areas in a 16' john and a 15' john with 25hp motors tiller. Just don't get out too far in the summer


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Redbelly said:


> Just don't get out too far in the summer


What do you consider out too far?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have fished reefs 7 miles out in a Classic before.


----------

